# Cover versions better than originals.



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a question for the music lovers out there. Have you ever been mucking around on Youtube and come across some random version of a song and thought that it was better than the original? The reason for the question was that I saw a band called Boyce Avenue on Youtube and they did a version of Same Mistake by James Blunt (who I can't stand ) and was completely blown away by it.






And the Sisters of Mercy version of 'Gimme Shelter' is much better than the Rolling Stones original :thumb:


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Johnny Cash's version of Hurt


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

That is brilliant Zed. The video make's it even more poigniant (need spellcheck)


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Bugger. Just realised that there is another thread on the go along these lines.



How about "Cover versions by unknown or unsigned bands that are better than the original" as a thread title?

Can mods make necessary change please?


----------

